# My first attempt to make a continental clip



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful dog, clip, and photography. You always knock my socks off with your posts!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Beautiful dog, clip, and photography. You always knock my socks off with your posts!


My thought exactly. Just lovely.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I like Loki in a CC He looks very elegant! I bet he likes it too...it is so much cooler.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

He looks gorgeous, you've done a wonderful job, the only thing that really stands out to me (besides the bracelets and topline) is the jacket is just a tiny bit too far forward, it sits slightly further back on the conti than on the scandi.
I would maybe take the undercarriage and chest slightly higher depending on how deep his chest is, just to give him a little more leg, but maybe when the bracelets are done he won't need it. 
Other than that he really is very well done especially if you've never done it before.


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Anntig said:


> He looks gorgeous, you've done a wonderful job, the only thing that really stands out to me (besides the bracelets and topline) is the jacket is just a tiny bit too far forward, it sits slightly further back on the conti than on the scandi.
> I would maybe take the undercarriage and chest slightly higher depending on how deep his chest is, just to give him a little more leg, but maybe when the bracelets are done he won't need it.
> Other than that he really is very well done especially if you've never done it before.


Thank you very much, it's exactly what I need. I'm familiar with scandi, but not with continental - it's not often used in Eruope on medium or dwarf poodles, so I never done it before .

Loki has very deep chest and little bit shorter legs (he is more rectangle than he should be - shelter dog, not pedigree one), so I'm trying to find way how to camouflage it


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Happy to help:act-up: it's all about bracelet placement, just taking the bracelets down a bit and tightening the chest up instantly gets a longer leg. I've also fixed the jacket to show you how a little adjustment gives you a more balanced look, I just wish it was as easy to do on a live dog as it is a pic.
I love the scandi but Shadow struggled to cope with our summers in it, oddly enough even in the snow (not that we get much) his naked butt never bothers him


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, here is some improved version - of course things which are improvable  Jacket just must grown up


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

And by the way, I'm cording his TK about 2 months and back side of his head seems pretty enough, bud front side still don't want corded properly, so I'm making him different kinds od hairdo sometimes


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Loki looks great. You are braver than I am in this arena. Your photos are fabulous too!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

He looks fabulous, the jacket looks great and he definitely looks like he has more leg, you could take down the rear bracelets a little more other than that I can't see a single thing needing to be changed.
I love the way you've done the tk, the front of Zephs has never corded properly I just keep it tied up out of her face.


----------

